# MSI K9NBPM2-FID question..



## Michael

I bought and now have the MSI K9NBPM2-FID mobo, and it's suppose to have NVIDIA Quadro NVS 210S Chipset, but CPU-Z and nTune both say it has a GeForce 6150 chipset.. 







[ntune not pictured because it now will not show my motherboard specs, not sure why]

I called MSI, and the guy looked up the serial number and said it's the correct motherboard and that I can't trust these types of programs to know exactly what the chipset is. I don't buy that.

So I did some digging and found this:

MSI K9NGM2-FID

Specs:



			
				K9NGM2-FID said:
			
		

> CPU
> 
> • 	Supports 64-bit AMD® Sempron, Athlon™ 64 /Athlon 64 X2 processor (Socket AM2)
> • 	Supports Athlon 64 CPU: 3500+, 3800+
> • 	Supports Athlon 64FX CPU: FX-62
> • 	Supports Athlon 64 X2 CPU: 3800+, 4000+, 4200, 4400+, 4600+, 4800+, 5000+, 5200+
> 
> Chipset
> 
> NVIDIA ® C51PV (GeForce6150) Chipset
> - 	HyperTransport connection to AMD AM2 Athlon64 processor
> - 	8 or 16 bit control/address/data transfer both directions
> - 	1GHz "Double Data Rate" operation both direction
> - 	Supports one PCI-E x16 slot
> - 	GeForce6 Graphic integrated
> 
> NVIDIA ® MCP51 (MCP430) Chipset
> - 	Supports dual channel native SATA controller up to 300MB/s with RAID 0, 1, 0+1 and 5
> - 	Ultra DMA 66/100/133 master mode PCI EIDE controller
> - 	ACPI & PC2001 compliant enhanced power management
> - 	Supports USB2.0 up to 8 ports
> - 	Supports HD audio
> 
> Main Memory
> 
> •
> Supports dual channel DDR2 400/533/667/800, using four 240-pin DDR2 DIMMs.
> • 	Supports the memory size up to 8GB
> • 	Supports 1.8v DDR2 SDRAM DIMM
> Due to the High Performance Memory design, motherboards or system configurations may or may not operate smoothly at the JEDEC (Joint Electron Device Engineering Council) standard settings (BIOS Default on the motherboard) such as DDR2 voltage, memory speeds and memory timing. Please confirm and adjust your memory setting in the BIOS accordingly for better system stability.
> Example: Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 PC-6400 operates at 2.0V, 4-4-4-12.
> For more information about specification of high performance memory modules, please check with your Memory Manufactures for more details.
> 
> Slots
> 
> • 	One PCI Express X16 slot
> • 	One PCI Express X1 slots
> • 	Two 32-bit Master 3.3v/5v PCI Bus slots
> 
> On-Board IDE/SATA
> 
> • 	An IDE controller on the NVIDIA® nForce MPC51 (nForce 430) chipset provides IDE HDD/CD-ROM with PIO, Bus Master and Ultra DMA133/100/66 operation modes.
> - 	Can connect up to 4 IDE devices
> • 	NVIDIA® nForce MPC51 (nForce 430) supports 4 SATA II ports
> - 	Transfer rate is up to 300MB/s
> - 	Supports RAID 0, 1, 0+1, 5
> 
> BIOS
> 
> • 	The mainboard BIOS provides "Plug & Play" BIOS which detects the peripheral devices and expansion cards of the board automatically.
> • 	The mainboard provides a Desktop Management Interface (DMI) function which records your mainboard specifications.
> • 	Supports boot from LAN, USB Device 1.1 & 2.0 and SATA HDD
> 
> Audio
> 
> • 	7.1 channel audio codec RealTek ALC883
> - 	Flexible 8-channel audio with jack sensing
> - 	Compliant with Azalia 1.0 spec
> 
> LAN
> 
> • 	VITESSE VSC8601
> - 	Supports 10Mb/s, 100Mb/s or 1000Mb/s
> 
> IEEE 1394
> 
> • 	Supports two IEEE1394 ports, transfer rate is up to 400Mbps
> • 	Controlled by VIA VT6308P chipset
> 
> On-Board Peripherals
> 
> - 	1 floppy port supports 1 FDD with 360K, 720K, 1.2M, 1.44M and 2.88Mbytes
> - 	1 VGA port
> - 	1 DVI port
> - 	2 IEEE 1394 ports (rear x 1 / front x 1 )
> - 	1 parallel port supporting SPP/EPP/ECP mode
> - 	8 USB2.0 ports (rear x 4 / front x 4 )
> - 	1 Audio (Line-in/Line-Out/MIC) port
> - 	1 Audio header (Rear/central/side ourtput)
> - 	1 TV-out header
> - 	1 RJ-45 LAN Jack
> - 	2 IDE ports support 4 IDE devices
> - 	4 serial ATA ports
> 
> Dimension
> 9.61 in (L) x 9.61 in(W) Micro-ATX Form Factor
> 
> Mounting
> 8 mounting holes





Specs for the board I ordered:



			
				K9NBPM2-FID said:
			
		

> CPU
> 
> • 	Supports 64-bit AMD® Sempron, Athlon™ 64 /Athlon 64 X2 processor (Socket AM2)
> • 	Supports Athlon 64 CPU: 3500+, 3800+
> • 	Supports Athlon 64 X2 CPU: 3800+, 4000+, 4200, 4400+, 4600+, 4800+, 5000+, 5200+
> 
> Chipset
> 
> NVIDIA ® Quadro NVS 210S Chipset
> - 	HyperTransport connection to AMD AM2 Athlon64 processor
> - 	8 or 16 bit control/address/data transfer both directions
> - 	1GHz "Double Data Rate" operation both direction
> - 	Supports one PCI-E x16 slot
> - 	Quadro NVS 210S Graphic integrated
> 
> NVIDIA ® nForce430 Chipset
> - 	Supports dual channel native SATA controller up to 300MB/s with RAID 0, 1
> - 	Ultra DMA 66/100/133 master mode PCI EIDE controller
> - 	ACPI & PC2001 compliant enhanced power management
> - 	Supports USB2.0 up to 8 ports
> - 	Supports HD audio
> 
> Main Memory
> 
> •
> Supports dual channel DDR2 400/533/667/800, using four 240-pin DDR2 DIMMs.
> • 	Supports the memory size up to 8GB
> • 	Supports 1.8v DDR2 SDRAM DIMM
> Due to the High Performance Memory design, motherboards or system configurations may or may not operate smoothly at the JEDEC (Joint Electron Device Engineering Council) standard settings (BIOS Default on the motherboard) such as DDR2 voltage, memory speeds and memory timing. Please confirm and adjust your memory setting in the BIOS accordingly for better system stability.
> Example: Kingston HyperX DDR2-800 PC-6400 operates at 2.0V, 4-4-4-12.
> For more information about specification of high performance memory modules, please check with your Memory Manufactures for more details.
> 
> Slots
> 
> • 	One PCI Express X16 slot
> • 	One PCI Express X1 slots
> • 	Two 32-bit Master 3.3v/5v PCI Bus slots
> 
> On-Board IDE/SATA
> 
> • 	An IDE controller on the NVIDIA® nForce 430 chipset provides IDE HDD/CD-ROM with PIO, Bus Master and Ultra DMA133/100/66 operation modes.
> - 	Can connect up to 4 IDE devices
> • 	NVIDIA® nForce 430 supports 4 SATA II ports
> - 	Transfer rate is up to 300MB/s
> - 	Supports RAID 0, 1
> 
> BIOS
> 
> • 	The mainboard BIOS provides "Plug & Play" BIOS which detects the peripheral devices and expansion cards of the board automatically.
> • 	The mainboard provides a Desktop Management Interface (DMI) function which records your mainboard specifications.
> • 	Supports boot from LAN, USB Device 1.1 & 2.0 and SATA HDD
> 
> Audio
> 
> • 	7.1 channel audio codec RealTek ALC883
> - 	Flexible 8-channel audio with jack sensing
> - 	Compliant with Azalia 1.0 spec
> 
> LAN
> 
> • 	VITESSE VSC8601
> - 	Supports 10Mb/s, 100Mb/s or 1000Mb/s
> 
> IEEE 1394
> 
> • 	Supports two IEEE1394 ports, transfer rate is up to 400Mbps
> • 	Controlled by VIA VT6308P chipset
> 
> On-Board Peripherals
> 
> - 	1 floppy port supports 1 FDD with 360K, 720K, 1.2M, 1.44M and 2.88Mbytes
> - 	1 VGA port
> - 	1 DVI port
> - 	2 IEEE 1394 ports (rear x 1 / front x 1 )
> - 	1 parallel port supporting SPP/EPP/ECP mode
> - 	8 USB2.0 ports (rear x 4 / front x 4 )
> - 	1 Audio (Line-in/Line-Out/MIC) port
> - 	1 Audio header (Rear/central/side ourtput)
> - 	1 RJ-45 LAN Jack
> - 	2 IDE ports support 4 IDE devices
> - 	4 serial ATA ports
> 
> Dimension
> 9.61 in (L) x 9.61 in(W) Micro-ATX Form Factor
> 
> Mounting
> 8 mounting holes





As you can see, they're nearly identical with the exception of the northbridge.. and a TV output port, which mine doesn't have.

Is it possible that Nvidia nTune and CPU-Z are both reading this board's northbridge wrong? I mean, I know it's possible.. but both programs are up to date so why would it read it wrong?

Is it also possible that my board has the wrong northbridge installed? Like the guy at MSI said, both boards are identical with the exception of the north bridge chip and the TV output port.


Maybe I'm being ridiculous, but I'm under the impression that a Geforce 6150 is old news and Quadro is the way to be if you intend to use the onboard video (which I do, since I moved my video card to my main computer).


----------



## Michael

Anyone ? :]


----------



## Michael

Still no replies?

I suppose this means I'll stick with this mobo.. at least it has a full 3 years left on the warranty


----------



## StrangleHold

Michael said:


> Still no replies?
> 
> I suppose this means I'll stick with this mobo.. at least it has a full 3 years left on the warranty


 
On the board between the PCI and PCIe slots where is says MS-7252. Right before it in small letters it should say which model it is.


----------



## yhahh

If the mobo doesn't match with the description and doesn't please you so, just return it to the shop. no ?


----------

